# Bengal cat enclosure (lots a pics)



## Justdragons (Jul 3, 2012)

Gday guys and gals, just thought id show you what i have been up to with my arvos lately. 

About a month ago we got a beautiful male bengal cat from a member here on aps, great little guy named ringo. 
now ringo being a 3 1/2kg feline is quite large and as most animals want to, is alwyas pushing to be let outside. we were asked by the previous owner to not let him outside as he has always been an inside cat and due to the almost wild and fearless nature of these cats to please keep him as an inside cat. 

Now i do not believe in letting cats roam free to kill wild life and dig poo in to others yards so we decided it be fitting to build a cat run. 

down the side of our house we had a void (that i wanted to fill with moniters but got knocked back by the boss) so we used it to build against. the run measures 4200mm x 1150mm x 2000mm and has a lazerlite roof and 3mm thick 50mm x 50mm welded mesh on 70 x 45mm timber natural pine wall frames. we have a lockable cat door from inside the computer room in our house through to the run so he can come in and out as he pleases, but he hasnt spent any time out side before so he spent most of last night outside climbing the walls. i will be putting alot of big knotted ropes around and platforms with big balls on ropes from the roof and a large sand box one end. if you have any other ideas of things he might like to play with lemme know. 

I also understand that its a little out of square and one wall is a little on the piss but thats waht you get building in the rain and dark each night as i get home once dark and we couldnt have our stroppy cat break anything else cause he wanned to go out.. lol 

Keep in miind still gotta paint and decorate

From inside VVVV









Looking through the cat door VVVVV










From outside corner (can you spot the cat??) VVVVV


[h=1]













 cheers Toby





[/h]


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 3, 2012)

Very cool.Im told bengals are awesome cats.next best thing to an African serval.Im hoping to get a outdoor run for our 3 cats soon.


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 3, 2012)

he is unreal, like no cat ive ever seen before.. loves water, like really really loves it and his fur is the most amazing thick pelt coat. we used to have a burmese that was amazing too but ringo has alot more attitude and being so big if he wants to push something it goes over.. lol


----------



## Vixen (Jul 3, 2012)

Lovely setup, i'd love to own a Bengal one day!

Apparently they are one of the better cats - along with the rex types - for allergy suffers as don't have as much of the irritant enzyme in their saliva due to their wilder origins! =)


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks awesome and so does the Cat!!!!
Perhaps add some thick branches but very cool idea!!!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 3, 2012)

Phenomenal work mate!
As a cat owner myself as well as a reptile and native lover.... LOVE responsible cat ownership!


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 3, 2012)

cheers red-ink, i rekon its a must. 

In the pics there is a cat tower ive chucked together too but im not sure how the pros put on the carpet. anyone ever done this??


----------



## Midol (Jul 3, 2012)

Use a staple gun.

Nice run though.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 3, 2012)

thats awesome! he must be very happy!


----------



## zaphyrr (Jul 3, 2012)

Love this!

I have 2 bengals too an they would adore it!
One lucky cat you have there. Mine have to be content with a daily run in the backyard on a leash.

Vixen, my partner is a pretty big sufferer of hayfever but he can put his face up to our cat without any problems.

Toby I think you'll end up wanting another... We started with one but we found that he needed more stimulation- hes a very social boy. Plus my partner fell so much in love with him that he had to get one for himself lol

The downside of bengals is that you can spend a whole day playing fetch :lol:


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 3, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> Love this!
> 
> I have 2 bengals too an they would adore it!
> One lucky cat you have there. Mine have to be content with a daily run in the backyard on a leash.
> ...



Look at your avatar.. thats so friggen cute . yeah we were walking him on a leash around the yard but its a painfull process because he has to stop and roll on everything and then chew every bit of grass and smell everything lol so i rekon ill just always change around the furniture in the run and put different plants and stuff in there. i hope he starts using the sand box i put out there though because they pee like a fire hydrant and poo like an elephant. but yea very unique.. you have any pics of your two??



Midol said:


> Use a staple gun.
> 
> Nice run though.



you think he might pull the staples out?? he is quite large and stands a meter at full stretch as you can see in the 4th pic. the noggin is at 1m.... ?


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 3, 2012)

Can u put up more pics of the bengal? Anyone else with bangals chuck em up!


----------



## Sarah (Jul 3, 2012)

i bet Ringo just loves it , you did a great job, id love one but with 4 inside parrots i cant take the risk.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 3, 2012)

your cat is tiny! mine is nearly 9kg, his tail reaches my hip and i'm 5'6"


----------



## zaphyrr (Jul 3, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Look at your avatar.. thats so friggen cute . yeah we were walking him on a leash around the yard but its a painfull process because he has to stop and roll on everything and then chew every bit of grass and smell everything lol so i rekon ill just always change around the furniture in the run and put different plants and stuff in there. i hope he starts using the sand box i put out there though because they pee like a fire hydrant and poo like an elephant. but yea very unique.. you have any pics of your two??
> 
> 
> 
> you think he might pull the staples out?? he is quite large and stands a meter at full stretch as you can see in the 4th pic. the noggin is at 1m.... ?



Lol sounds about right. We dont have a big backyard so I just drop the leash and let them chase each other. They dont go anywhere - when they know im watching:lol:

These are my two. We got the brown guy first, followed by the grey/silver a couple of months later.













I can't remember if you said how old your guy was?


----------



## d.dog_b.ross (Jul 3, 2012)

Asharee133 said:


> your cat is tiny! mine is nearly 9kg, his tail reaches my hip and i'm 5'6"



have you a main coon??


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 3, 2012)

wow. Do they fight at all?


----------



## marcmarc (Jul 3, 2012)

Very cool run!! I like it that more and more people are getting responsible and considerate with their cats, if only the remainder had the same attitude!!

I don't want to poo poo anything at all but is that pot plant safe for cats? I can't really tell what it is but I know some plant can be lethal/dangerous for cats.

You have also sold me on Bengals!


----------



## zaphyrr (Jul 3, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> wow. Do they fight at all?



Only play fights  They get pretty roughwith each other, but no one seems to get hurt


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 3, 2012)

d.dog_b.ross said:


> have you a main coon??


that I do


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 3, 2012)

marcmarc said:


> Very cool run!! I like it that more and more people are getting responsible and considerate with their cats, if only the remainder had the same attitude!!
> 
> I don't want to poo poo anything at all but is that pot plant safe for cats? I can't really tell what it is but I know some plant can be lethal/dangerous for cats.
> 
> You have also sold me on Bengals!



When you pay as much as people do for quality Bengals, a decent enclosure would be a must!!! But... like with all animals, you pay a premium for quality!


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 4, 2012)

asharee133 said:


> that i do :d


if you get a chance chuck a few pic up, i really like them too. Is she/ he playful or more lazy??



marcmarc said:


> Very cool run!! I like it that more and more people are getting responsible and considerate with their cats, if only the remainder had the same attitude!!
> 
> I don't want to poo poo anything at all but is that pot plant safe for cats? I can't really tell what it is but I know some plant can be lethal/dangerous for cats.
> 
> You have also sold me on Bengals!


I will have to check on that, i have no idea what it is. cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Rissi (Jul 4, 2012)

Asharee133 said:


> that I do



When I worked at the vet..main coons were hilarious. They were so ridiculously scared of everything. My fav was 10.3kgs and he would hide under his blankie and drink water w his paws, cupping it to his mouth rather than put his face in the bowl lol


----------



## yommy (Jul 4, 2012)

Great cat run. 

My wife wanted some cats, seeing i had all the reptiles and am a dog person. 
The only rule was they had to be indoor cats so i built a cat run for them. 
Here's an alternative to wooden framing that worked out way cheaper then the quotes i got for cat runs and was rather easy to construct. 

The kittys love it and they have grown on me but are still not allowed in the snake room


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 4, 2012)

My boof is a little.. erm, well lets just say he was swatting bugs underneath a lamp post and he jumped into a moving car.. only damage was the car had a dint and kitty had a broken tooth XD He's not scared of anything, besides my beardies. He is so lazy, and he jumps up when I pat my hip when i'm standing and his paws reach my chest. meows alot, is a shovel guts.. umm his name is sylvester and he's playful sometimes, but he loves a belly rub if it's from me, anyone else he just licks them and softly bunny kicks. I'll try and find a photo for you!


----------



## Rissi (Jul 4, 2012)

hahaha love it your cat sounds ace. I saw a main coon who'd been hit by a car before. He was tough too. had a broken jaw and was still punching us


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------

